# To whom it may concern.. (extreme hatchlings)



## HeatherN (Jul 1, 2012)

For the people waiting for their new extremes (or just tegu in general) from Bobby at Varnyard, i just talked to him about the shipping dates of my new extreme (the clutch that hatched around 6/13). many have questions about it i believe, but they're kinda scattered around thread-wise so i started a new one. he told me that he NEVER ships around the end of the week, you don't want a tegu stuck over the weekend. so those wondering if you'll get yours near this fourth of july, he won't be shipping this week, he'll mostly likely be shipping Monday or Tuesday that next week. 

And for those who are worried that he'll surprise you for some reason, he told me he will call/email before he sends em off, you'll have all the info. thanks guys!


----------



## jamesnyborg (Jul 1, 2012)

You wouldn't happen to know anything about the Normals and if they have hatched yet would ya?


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 1, 2012)

i believe the very first may have, but i know they're the latest bunch of clutches. if you reserved one, hell email you and send you a paypal request for the second half of the 150.


----------



## Dubya (Jul 1, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> For the people waiting for their new extremes (or just tegu in general) from Bobby at Varnyard, i just talked to him about the shipping dates of my new extreme (the clutch that hatched around 6/13). many have questions about it i believe, but they're kinda scattered around thread-wise so i started a new one. he told me that he NEVER ships around the end of the week, you don't want a tegu stuck over the weekend. so those wondering if you'll get yours near this fourth of july, he won't be shipping this week, he'll mostly likely be shipping Monday or Tuesday that next week.
> 
> And for those who are worried that he'll surprise you for some reason, he told me he will call/email before he sends em off, you'll have all the info. thanks guys!



Thanks, Heather. I haven't been this excited since I beat **** Cheney at "Words with Friends".


----------



## agv0008 (Jul 7, 2012)

I think I may be getting one of those... Tegu owner incoming!


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 7, 2012)

yayyyy! its so exciting, no?


----------



## agv0008 (Jul 7, 2012)

Yes! I hope the one I get is from the eggs that hatched on 6/13, so I can get it next week. If not I may have to wait 3 weeks. Bobby told me that he is already taking orders for next year's BWs, so 3 weeks is better than a year and 3 weeks...


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 7, 2012)

the ones that i refer to in my post are extreme giant hatchlings, as opposed to the regular black and whites which have been hatching later. if you didn't reserve on in 6/13's clutch, i don't think theres any ones unspoken for left in that one. if you put down a deposit, he would notify you when your clutch hatches via email


----------



## agv0008 (Jul 7, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> the ones that i refer to in my post are extreme giant hatchlings, as opposed to the regular black and whites which have been hatching later. if you didn't reserve on in 6/13's clutch, i don't think theres any ones unspoken for left in that one. if you put down a deposit, he would notify you when your clutch hatches via email



Sorry, I wasn't too clear. I called him asking about the BWs, and he said I could get an EG that recently hatched. So I am hoping the EG I get is from that 6/13 clutch so I don't have to wait.


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 8, 2012)

oh lol that makes sense, are you paying the BW price or EG price?


----------



## Miles Dad (Jul 8, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> For the people waiting for their new extremes (or just tegu in general) from Bobby at Varnyard, i just talked to him about the shipping dates of my new extreme (the clutch that hatched around 6/13). many have questions about it i believe, but they're kinda scattered around thread-wise so i started a new one. he told me that he NEVER ships around the end of the week, you don't want a tegu stuck over the weekend. so those wondering if you'll get yours near this fourth of july, he won't be shipping this week, he'll mostly likely be shipping Monday or Tuesday that next week.
> 
> And for those who are worried that he'll surprise you for some reason, he told me he will call/email before he sends em off, you'll have all the info. thanks guys!



I hope Bobby Hill ships Monday or Tuesday at the latest as I'm off Tues-Weds and can be home to wait for delivery.


----------



## agv0008 (Jul 8, 2012)

HeatherN said:


> oh lol that makes sense, are you paying the BW price or EG price?



Sent my 350 today. Gonna be about three weeks. They hatched the other day. Super excited! I am going to take off from work the day after he ships and wait for brown Santa!


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 8, 2012)

grats!!!


----------



## Miles Dad (Jul 8, 2012)

agv0008 said:


> HeatherN said:
> 
> 
> > oh lol that makes sense, are you paying the BW price or EG price?
> ...



If you still have 3 weeks to wait, this must be from a 2nd clutch than what I'm waiting on. Should be 4 weeks old this tuesday.


----------



## agv0008 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah, for sure. I didn't realize there were multiple clutches. Anyone know how many clutches of giants Bobby hatches per year?


----------

